# About to take the plunge



## napalmgram (Apr 29, 2014)

Morning,

Been happily making coffee at work with a Hario hand grinder and an Aeropress for the last couple of years, and a cheap filter pot at home. Beans ordered from the usual suspects over the years (Currently sipping some Rave Indian Monsooned Malibar)

Had the spend for a new Espresso machine and grinder OKed. Current plan is for a Gaggia Classic and a Eureka Mignon, which seems to be a reasonable choice from reading around here? I'm the only real coffee drinker in the house, and tend to have plain espressos, and the occasional cortado or flat white, so I don't need to steam much milk.

Been lurking for a while, but thought I'd start posting just in case something interesting crops up on the For Sale section before I get tempted to just hand money over for new kit.


----------



## Coffee Dog (Dec 6, 2014)

Cortado - I had to google that, guess you learn something new everyday.

I'm in a similar position to yourself, keeping my eye out for a bargin.


----------



## napalmgram (Apr 29, 2014)

It's nice if I want something a little longer than an espresso but not swimming in milk.

I got the nod on the spend, so ordered on Friday. Spent Saturday morning cleaning coffee off the kitchen walls as I tried to get to grips with it all. It's starting to make sense, but yet to brew anything close to passable!!


----------



## Jrobjumpsship (Jan 5, 2015)

Same position here!

Looking at a Gaggia Classic, seems to be the only possibility worth bothering with! Just to need to sit tight and be patient until the right one comes up.


----------

